# 6th Annual Northern Missouri Coyote Calling Contest



## moladihunter

We are just 30 miles from the Iowa border. So Iowans can participate. Only a little over an hour from Kansas. Participants are responsible for finding their own hunting grounds though there is a lot of MDC land with in a couple of hours.


----------



## catcapper

About how many teams do you get signing in.?


----------



## moladihunter

We had 66 teams last year. We are expecting to peak with about 80 teams this year. Luckily I have been able to get more door prizes donated from the hunting industry this year. Hardest thing is finding someone to donate the firearm we give away, especially since we are not a club that organizes it.


----------



## catcapper

That many hunters should put a big dent in the coyote population. I know a father & son a bit south of Joplin that have been interested in yote contests, and I'll pass your info on down to them.


----------



## moladihunter

You might let them know that the teams are responsible for finding their own hunting land. There is several Missouri Department of Conservation areas with in a couple of hours of here. My husband and I are talking about picking up our Iowa tags and hunting up there too since we are so close and have access to land up there.


----------



## catcapper

I told'em they should take a weekend road trip up that way and check things out before the 22nd of next month. He has a brother in Harrisonville that might want to go too, so who knows---they may make it a family affair.

Sounds to me like they mainly want to get envolved and find out how coyote contests work and have a good time, even if they don't see a dog. They are good people, but really greenhorns about the new predator hunt'in sport their gett'in into.


----------



## moladihunter

Everyone of us were greenhorns at one time. Does get addicting though. We get people from Iowa and from the Kansas City area. And from what I've heard a lot of people have been seeing yotes and cats while out deer hunting.


----------



## showmeyote

Looking forward to this event!


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum showmeyote.


----------



## moladihunter

We had a meeting tonight. We will be giving away 2- Marlin XL7C 25-06.


----------



## catcapper

Hey showmeyote---Sounds like your entered in the event. Sure hope you take some of the top winnings.








Marlin XL7C


----------



## moladihunter

I've gotten door prize donations from the following so far:
Hevi Shot
Quaker Boy Calls
Brownell
Varmints Hunters Assoc.
Trapper and Predator Caller Magazine
Wildlife Callers
DGS
BuckBomb
Dicks Sporting Goods
The Raspy Rabbit
Wildlife Tech.
Graf & Sons
Otis
Crosman
AllPredatorCalls
ELK inc
Flambeau
Coyote Craze
Drury
Alpine Optics
Triple Odd Buck
Battenfeld Tech
Phoantom Calls
Mac & Prowler

Several other companies have said that they'll be sending product.


----------



## Charlie Mitchell

Looking forward to the event, I will be there. Charlie


----------



## KixGrizz

I will be there as well.







.


----------



## showmeyote

catcapper said:


> Hey showmeyote---Sounds like your entered in the event. Sure hope you take some of the top winnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlin XL7C


we are goin to give it our best catcapper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Welcome KixGrizz, what part of the southwest state are you from......


----------



## hassell

KixGrizz said:


> I will be there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Welcome to the site, Enjoy!!


----------



## moladihunter

Just a reminder. Participants are responsible for finding their own land to hunt. There is several conservation areas with in 2 hrs of here.


----------



## moladihunter

Event only 2 weeks out. From looking at accuweather we are going to have temps around 23 and wsw winds at 3 mph gusts of 9. No precip in the forcast so far. Will be better than last year with tons of snow on the ground and rain and wind.


----------



## showmeyote

Sound like there is still some snow on the ground. If i can keep the boys outa my spots it should be a good time.


----------



## moladihunter

accuweather took the snow out again. Showing now 30 degrees and mostly cloudy. I think it was last night or the night before it was showing snow.


----------



## Hawk-eye

Couple of questions about the hunt.

Can we use a shotgun or rifle only or both?

If I am an hour and a half away and have to work Friday night, can I be a few minutes late for the meeting? Don't know what time I'll get off of work till Friday during the day, but would love to participate in the contest so I'll head that way as quick as I can get off. I could call and let you know when I'll get there if I know I'll be a little late?

Night hunting in the early a.m of Saturday acceptable or only at daylight and after?

Iowa coyote's are o.k I assume? Hope there's no problems or laws against bringing them across the stateline?

A lot of questions I know, but would love to try the contest since I'll probably be calling on Saturday anyway. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## youngdon

Hawk-eye, welcome to the forum. I would send a PM to the original poster of the contest. You are much more likely to get a message to them that way. Just click on their screen name by their post and then on private message, type your questions and hit send and wait for a reply.


----------



## moladihunter

Hawk-eye said:


> Couple of questions about the hunt.
> 
> Can we use a shotgun or rifle only or both?
> 
> If I am an hour and a half away and have to work Friday night, can I be a few minutes late for the meeting? Don't know what time I'll get off of work till Friday during the day, but would love to participate in the contest so I'll head that way as quick as I can get off. I could call and let you know when I'll get there if I know I'll be a little late?
> 
> Night hunting in the early a.m of Saturday acceptable or only at daylight and after?
> 
> Iowa coyote's are o.k I assume? Hope there's no problems or laws against bringing them across the stateline?
> 
> A lot of questions I know, but would love to try the contest since I'll probably be calling on Saturday anyway. Thanks a lot!!!


It's rifle only. Usually takes about an hour for everyone to get signed in before we go over the rules. If you're running late the number to call is 660-425-4622. Main thing is to be sure to be to the meeting place on Saturday evening by 7:30 pm. We will be closing to checking doors at that time.
Iowa coyotes is fine. You can bring coyotes from Iowa, just make sure all your permits are up to date. We have had a team for the past couple of years from up by Osceola. We verified it with the local conservation officer before they participated. I am hoping to have my Iowa permits by the time we have our Jackpot hunt in February since I am just a mile from Iowa myself.


----------



## moladihunter

Looks like we will have plenty of snow on the ground. Calling for another couple of inches tomorrow.


----------



## Hawk-eye

Thanks for your reply! You mentioned something about a jackpot hunt in February? When is that and how does it work?


----------



## moladihunter

This year it will start the night of February 18th and run all day on the 19th. It will be an all night and day hunt. It is usually 1/2 the entry fees of the big hunt. No door prizes or dinner. 100% payback. In Missouri no artificial lights are allowed. But we will be hunting on a full moon. I'll post on it once everything is set and I get the flier made.


----------



## moladihunter

Just got home from registering teams. We had 116 teams register tonight. Wow. We thought we'd max out at 80 boy was I off.


----------

